# want HeadPhones under Rs.1000/-



## sagardani (Dec 17, 2007)

I want to buy Headphones (not earphones) for my SE W580i and discman, music system, etc. Im confused which one to buy... There are some available in stores by Intex, Frontech, Philips, etc. But when I searched SE website I found this HPM-85. 

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/accessories/overview/hpm-85?cc=in&lc=en

Looks cool, stylish, feature rich.... That headset comes with phone has nice music quality and as a Sony product I expect this HPM-85 will be a good buy. Its priced at Rs.640/- on ebay.

*cgi.ebay.in/BRAND-NEW-BOX-PACKED-O...ryZ42424QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

But I just want to know is there any other Headphone model from any other reliable company under Rs.1000/- and having equal/better music quality???? Or shall I go for this HPM-85?? Im more inclined towards this HPM-85 because its from Sony.... What shall I do?

Throw your suggestions.......


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd advise against buying from ebay coz you can't ascertain whether the product is genuine or fake. afaik the original one at sony world costs about 1.4k.


----------



## rollcage (Dec 18, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I'd advise against buying from ebay coz you can't ascertain whether the product is genuine or fake. afaik the original one at sony world costs about 1.4k.


 ^ Same here.. i dont trust ebay, atleast Indian site sucks, you arent sure what u buying there is no single seller/

better try futurebazzar.com, ndtvshopping.com (have bought from these sites) .. whats the best part they provide money back - no questions asked.
and I just wish Amazon comes to india  Do try and letme know 



			
				sagardani said:
			
		

> I want to buy Headphones (not earphones) for my SE W580i and discman, music system, etc. Im confused which one to buy... There are some available in stores by Intex, Frontech, Philips, etc. But when I searched SE website I found this HPM-85.
> Looks cool, stylish, feature rich.... That headset comes with phone has nice music quality and as a Sony product I expect this HPM-85 will be a good buy. Its priced at Rs.640/- on ebay.
> But I just want to know is there any other Headphone model from any other reliable company under Rs.1000/- and having equal/better music quality???? Or shall I go for this HPM-85?? Im more inclined towards this HPM-85 because its from Sony.... What shall I do?
> Throw your suggestions.......


 ..

as for the head phones// see this one and buy from ur regular market .. should get some discount on mrp. 
choose one you like ..
..
i was going through the market last month . Sony is very over prices.. and not good,

i love philips bcoz its prices reasonable and sounds equally good to sony.
check this out

*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/..._CARRYING_CASE_PORTABLE;false][compare;false]
and
*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/en/in/consumer/cc/_categoryid_INDOOR_HEADPHONES_CA_IN_CONSUMER/

..

I recommend SHP2000/97 .. MRP - 645 .. you shall get some discount at this price .. just bargain  
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/83507_bundle.jpg
*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/...N_CONSUMER/Corded-Audio-Headphones+SHP2000-97


I have bought the SHP2500/97 for Rs. 700 on last month .. it rocks
(note diff is length of the wire)

Regards

Enjoy happy buying...


.....................................

between .. here more info for you ..Pune Dealers 



> Philips Arena - Pune (Bibvewadi)
> 634/9A/3, Supreme Plaza, Bibvewadi, Pune - 411 037.
> Tel : (020) 24214002 / 56233513
> 
> ...


----------



## sagardani (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks rollcage and infra_red_dude. Im not going to buy from ebay. Anyways one mobile dealer told me HMP-85 is for Rs.850/-. 

Thanks rollcage for the links. By looking at Phillips, it seems that Sony is overpriced. But are you sure, Sony and Phillips have equally good quality??


----------



## rollcage (Dec 18, 2007)

sagardani said:
			
		

> Thanks rollcage and infra_red_dude. Im not going to buy from ebay. Anyways one mobile dealer told me HMP-85 is for Rs.850/-.
> 
> Thanks rollcage for the links. By looking at Phillips, it seems that Sony is overpriced. But are you sure, Sony and Phillips have equally good quality??


 Just try it . . you will know.. I dont think is any lower than sony in similar price range .. 
There are always high ends Bose and other stuff .. but thats not worth spending when you have to spend from ur pocket money.

Just try it  .. Phillips SHP2000/97 is very fine built quality, good sound.
You cant compare this with high ends or something, but this is value for money. for 1k rs. you can buy two SHP1900/97  so there are different models ..  buy which u like the most. these are thousands times better than creapy intex or techcom ones 

if you want a high end then you can try for the SHP8900/97 and SHP9000/97 ... these are high end head phones.
24k gold-plated adapter for ultra reliable connection, etc. for high ends there is no limit.
now you can compare these with sorts of Bose or sennheiser then ...

Did ya go to the dealers I posted above?

Reagrds


----------



## sagardani (Dec 18, 2007)

OK cool..... I'll go mostly on weekends.. Thanks for the info. You know what, HPM-85 has only 25cm wire!! Typical Sony ka maaz . By the way isn't there any other product around Rs.800-900??


----------

